# Weekly Competition 2020-22



## Mike Hughey (May 26, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R2 F' U R2 U' R2 F' U2
*2. *U2 R' U' R U2 F2 R2 F' U'
*3. *R2 F U2 R' F' U' F2 U' R2
*4. *U2 R U2 R F U2 F2
*5. *U F' R' U R F' U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B F' U2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' D' L2 R' B' R2 B F' R B'
*2. *U2 F2 B' R' U2 D' B2 R B U2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 R F2 U2 L2
*3. *D2 B U2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 B F U2 L' U' L2 D R B L D' F'
*4. *L B2 U' F U' D' F D L F' L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B' D2 F R2 F
*5. *F L2 B D2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 L' U R2 B' F' D L F

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' Uw U B Fw' L2 D2 Uw Rw U R2 U F2 U F2 R2 D Uw' B2 U2 R2 Uw R2 Fw' L' B2 Rw' Fw D' B Fw Uw R B' L Uw2 R B' L2 D
*2. *F Uw2 Fw R' F R2 D' B' L' Fw F' Rw2 Fw' D Uw2 B' F2 Rw2 U' L R U B L' Fw2 Uw' U2 F2 Uw2 F2 D F2 D B F' R F2 U2 Fw' F2
*3. *R' B2 Uw L Rw2 U Fw2 F2 Rw' R2 F2 U R2 B2 Uw2 U2 B D' U2 L R' Uw2 U' Fw' D' Uw2 U Rw F' D' Uw Fw' F' R' U Fw F2 D B2 Fw2
*4. *Fw Uw B2 R' D Uw' Fw' F L2 Fw' L Fw2 D' Uw' F Rw' Fw2 L' B' Fw' Rw Uw' U' F2 Uw U Rw B2 L F2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' L2 Rw2 R' B Fw F
*5. *D U L' Rw' B2 F L Rw2 R2 Uw' B' Uw' R' Fw R Uw' U B Rw F' U' L Rw2 Fw L' D L2 Fw' Rw' R D F2 U2 B2 R' D' Rw' Uw' U' L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B L' F2 U2 B2 Fw2 D' Rw Bw2 Rw2 R2 F' L2 Dw U2 Bw' F2 Uw U Bw2 Uw2 U L D2 Dw2 B Lw U Fw Lw D' Uw2 U' B' F2 U' Fw' U Bw' Dw2 B2 Fw2 L' Dw' Bw D' Dw U B Bw D Rw Fw2 Rw2 D Dw' Uw Rw' B' F
*2. *D Uw' Rw' Bw' Rw' F' L2 Bw Dw Uw2 R F Rw2 B' D Lw' Rw R' D L2 Rw' R D Lw' R' F L2 D' Uw L D2 Dw U Fw Dw' R2 Fw Lw2 R Fw' Dw2 Fw2 D Uw2 U2 Bw' Dw' R2 Bw2 D2 Bw' Uw2 F' Uw2 Lw2 B' Dw' Lw' R U'
*3. *Lw Uw2 F' Dw' Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw' R Bw Dw' L2 Rw2 F D Dw2 Fw2 Dw B' D' Dw Uw' L2 D' Lw2 Dw2 Lw D2 Dw2 Uw2 U L Bw2 Lw2 Rw' R2 Fw' Uw2 B' Bw D2 Dw2 R' Bw' Rw2 Dw2 Lw Rw R2 Uw' Fw R2 B2 F Dw' Uw' Fw' F2 Rw2 B
*4. *Fw L Rw' Uw Lw' Dw B' Uw' B' U2 F L' R B U Lw Bw Uw' F Uw2 R2 B Bw2 Uw2 L' Lw2 Rw R D' B' F2 L Bw' F Dw' Uw2 U2 Fw L2 R D Uw2 L' U2 Bw L2 Bw2 Dw2 R Uw' Lw D' F' Rw R D' U B Uw2 Fw
*5. *Uw' Fw' F' U2 Fw F' L R2 Bw L R2 Uw' B Dw2 F2 Lw' Dw2 Rw2 B' Fw Dw2 Rw' D2 Lw' B2 Lw B Dw2 Rw2 Fw' D2 Bw2 Lw2 R F2 Lw2 R B Rw F2 Uw2 Lw D F' L D2 Dw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 D Rw2 F' Lw' Fw Dw Rw' Dw2 Uw' U2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L 3U 2U F D2 2B 2D2 3U2 F 2U B' L2 D 3U 2L2 R2 B2 2B 2U' B2 U' B' 2B' 2U 3R2 3F2 2D' 2R2 2D2 U2 2F 3U2 2U' B' D 2U 3F F2 2L 2R2 R U2 2L2 2R' 3F' 2D 3U' U' 3R' U' F' U' 2R2 R' D' 3F2 2F 2L 2R' 2D2 F U' 2R2 2F' U' F 3R F 2D2 2F'
*2. *2F2 F' 2D 2U 2B' D2 F2 2D 3F' 2R D' 3U2 U L2 2R2 B L' 3R 3U' 2B 3F' 2F' F2 2L2 U L2 B 3U2 2B' 3U2 2R U2 2B 3R2 3U2 L' B2 F2 D' 3F 2L' 2B 2L2 F 3R2 F 2D2 2B' 2F L' 2L' 2R R' 2D' F2 D2 3U B U R B2 2F2 F2 2D B' 2L 2F2 3R 3U' 2F2
*3. *B2 2B2 3F2 2L2 2U2 R2 2F' 3R2 3U' 3R2 3U2 2U U2 L 3R2 2D 2L2 3R2 2D' 3U2 2U 2L' R' 2U' 3R2 R 2B D' 2D' 3U2 L' 2D' 3U' 2L' R2 2F' U' F2 3U' U2 B2 2L 3F 2F2 F2 R' 2D2 3U L2 2L 2D U2 3R2 2D' B2 2F' 2D2 F' L' 3R 2B2 3F' 2F' L R2 3F2 L2 2L2 2R' 2D
*4. *R2 2B2 3F2 F R2 D U' 3R D2 U' 3R' B' F L' 2R U 2F U2 L B2 R2 U2 2R' 2B R' B 2D' 2U2 3F2 2F' 2R D R2 2D' 2U' 3R R' U2 2B2 3U' 2B' 2F' 2L F' 2U' 2B' 2D' L R2 D R F 2R' U' 2L 2R' D2 2B U2 2F 2U L' D2 3F 2F L 2R' 2B2 L R2
*5. *D2 L2 R' D 2F2 2L' 2U2 3F' 2F L 3R2 2R' R 2D2 3F2 2R2 2B 3U U 2R2 B L 2D 2U' L 2D 2R' 3U' 2U' 2R2 B' L F' 3U2 3R' R2 2B2 F' R2 2B 3R 3F' R D' U2 R 2U2 3R 2R' 2B' 2D 2U2 3R' 2B 3F R2 D U 3R2 R2 B' U' B2 R' 3F2 3U' 3R U2 2F 3U

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U2 L' R2 B2 3L2 F' R 3B2 3L' 3R 2R2 R2 3B' 2D2 L2 3L2 3D L B 3R R2 2D' U R' 3D2 2R' B' 3D2 3B2 2L' 3R' F 2U' 2F 2L 2U2 3F R' 3U2 2B' 3F2 D2 3U 2R 2B' 3F2 D2 2D' 3D' 3R2 2F 3U' L 3F2 R' 3U 2U' L2 3U' 3B 3R2 3B2 2D 2B' 2F 2R 3D' 3R R2 3D2 3F' 3D L2 2L' 2R2 2U' B' 2F 2L' F' 2D 2U 2L2 3B F' 2D2 B 2B 3F 2F2 F' R B' 2B 3F 3U' 2F 3R 2B2 2F
*2. *R' 2U' L 3R2 3D2 3F' F2 2U R' 2B' 3F 2F' L 2U2 R' 2B2 R' 3U2 2R' 2U2 2L' 3R' R' F' 3D2 B 3B' 3D' 3U' 2U' L' 2L 3L2 B 3B 2F' 3U 3L D 2L' F' R' 2B' D2 2L' 2R' 3D2 3U2 2F2 3D 3U R2 B' 3F' 3D2 R' 3U' 2F 3L' 3R2 2B 2F' F' 3L' 2B 3B2 R' 3D2 L' 3D U2 3B D2 B2 2D2 3B' 3F2 F' 2L 2R' 3F2 3R' U' 2B 2U B' 2B2 3B 3F2 2F2 F' L U 3F2 F2 D' 3U F2 L 3U'
*3. *2R2 R F2 2U' 2F' 3L' 2B' D 2R2 2F2 D 2R2 2B 3B' L2 D2 3F2 3D B 3D L2 F' 3U L' 3R' U 3F' 3L2 2R2 D R2 2F 3R R2 D' U B2 3F2 D2 2D 3F2 2F 2L' 3F 2R2 3D U2 L 2L2 2D U2 3B2 F' 2R2 3D2 U' 3L2 3B 2F U L2 3F 2U 2B2 2L D2 2U 3L 2R 2F 3D L' 2U2 2L2 2R2 3F2 3L2 D' 2B2 L' 2L' 2R B' U' 2R2 3F' F2 2U2 3B2 2R2 3D 2R' 2D 3L 3D' U 2F' 3U' B' 3F2
*4. *3L 3B2 3F 3R' U 3L 3U' 2L 2U2 2L2 3L2 3F' F 2D' 3U2 U' 2L' 3L' 3R' 2R2 R D 2D 3D2 2R2 U 2F 3R' 2D 2U L2 3B' L D' 2D' 2R' B2 2B' F' U' 2R2 D 2D' 2F 2L2 R' 2F2 2R 2F' 2L B2 D 3L' 2D2 3D 3L2 D' 3D2 2R2 B 2B' 3R 3D' 2F 2L2 3F' 2D' 3L2 3R 2D2 F2 3D U 3R2 U2 3B' F 2U 3B2 3L' 3F R2 3U' 3F 3U' L' 2L2 D' 3L' 2D R 2F 2R B 2U' 3R' 2B' 3B2 2U 2R'
*5. *3L 3F D 2D' U2 3R2 B 3U' 2U 2R2 2B 3F2 2D' 2B' 3F 3D' L' 2D' 3B2 2F D U2 3F2 L 2L2 2D2 3D' 2F 2D2 3B 2D2 L' 2L' 2R' 2B2 3U' 2U2 B 2B 2F2 R D2 B2 D U2 3F2 L2 B' U F2 L U2 2B' 3B2 2D2 B2 3F' 2F2 F 3L2 3U' B' 2L 3L B2 2F L2 3F 3U' R 2D' 3R2 F 2U2 2L D 2U2 U' 2R' 2B 2U' 2B2 3F2 3D2 3U' B 2D' 3D2 2L 3U2 3R2 2D' 3U' U' 2B2 2R2 2F' 2D2 3D2 B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R U F' R2 U2 F' R U
*2. *R2 U' R F R F' U F2 R2
*3. *R' F2 R2 F' U R' U R U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B R L U' B2 D' U2 R B' D' B D B R2 F D' U' R D' Rw2 Uw2
*2. *F' L2 R' F' L2 R U2 D' F' U2 D2 F L F2 L2 R2 B2 F' D' B
*3. *U D2 F2 U' L D L' D' U R D R2 B' F' L U2 D2 F2 B D' F Rw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 B2 F2 U2 B' Fw' L D' U' F' Uw' L' R Uw' Fw2 Rw' R' Fw Uw Fw2 F' R2 B' Fw' F' L' B2 Uw2 U F2 D Rw2 D' B' D' Uw Fw L' B Fw'
*2. *L' Rw B' Uw R2 B L' Fw D' B Fw R2 U' Fw' D R' B' R' D' Rw F2 L B' L2 D' B' U2 Rw Fw' F2 Rw U' B' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 L'
*3. *B Fw F' Rw' U' L R B2 Fw L2 Rw' R' U L Fw2 F' D' Fw2 L' Rw' R' F' L Rw R Uw2 L' Rw' R D2 B2 F L B' F2 R2 B2 D Fw' R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 Fw2 F2 L' Lw2 B Rw' Bw2 L F Dw' Uw' L' F D Bw2 Uw' Rw Uw B Uw' U2 Bw' Lw Uw B' Bw2 Fw D L2 Bw U' F' R2 D2 Dw Fw Dw2 B2 Uw L Uw2 Bw' Lw' F Lw Fw2 U' Rw R' Uw2 Lw2 D2 Lw' U B' Lw' R' B2 Dw'
*2. *Bw' Lw R2 Bw Fw F Dw' Uw' Rw2 B2 Fw Lw' Fw2 Dw R2 Dw U L Bw R2 B2 F2 Uw2 Lw' Dw2 L2 Uw2 L2 Fw Uw' U2 Rw2 R' Fw D' L' Uw U B2 Lw' Dw' Uw' U' F' Uw2 B' Fw' Uw2 U R2 Bw2 Fw' L2 Uw2 Rw F D2 Dw2 Lw' Rw2
*3. *B Uw' Fw' L2 D2 U' Rw2 D' B Dw L2 Lw2 R' Dw' R D2 L' D2 Lw F2 Rw2 B2 F L2 Lw' U' Fw2 Dw2 F' Lw' Rw' Fw' F Lw2 U Lw Rw B' Dw Uw F' R2 Uw2 R B Bw F Lw2 Fw' Rw F' Dw' U2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 U Bw2 F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B2 2D' B 2U 2B2 3F 2U 2F2 D2 2U2 R' 2U U' 3R' D2 3F2 R2 2B2 2L2 U2 L B 2B' F 3R' D 2F' L 2B' 2L 3U 3R' 2U 2F2 F2 D 3U 2F2 2R' B2 2B F2 3R 2U L 2B' 3F2 2F 2U2 L2 3R 2R R 3F' 2F2 F' 2D2 L R B2 L' F2 3R D2 2U U B' 2F' U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *R 2U' 3L' D2 2R2 3F 2U U' 3F F' 2D2 3B2 D' 3F' F2 3U' 3R R' F 2R 3B2 F' 3D2 2U B 3R2 R2 B2 2F2 R' B 2F2 2L' 2D2 2B U2 2R 3F 3R' 3D 2F' 2U 2B2 3L 2R 3B' F 3L 2R2 B F2 L2 2R D' 2U' B' 2U' B' D 2U 3B2 F 2D B2 3D2 2L2 2D' 3U' 3F2 2F2 2U2 3R' R2 2F' 3L2 3R2 2B' 3D' 2U2 F' 3R2 R F' U2 L 2L' 3F2 2F2 F' 3D' 2B2 2D F' 2L2 2R2 3D' 3U' L 3L' R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F' L' B' F D F2 D L2 R' U' F2 R' L2 B U' F2 L' B Rw' Uw'
*2. *L R D2 F2 R2 D2 L R' D2 R2 D2 L' D B2 R2 U2 D L U' Rw Uw
*3. *L2 B R' F D2 B D L F' R' L U' L' D' F' L U2 F2 R B' U2 Fw Uw
*4. *R' D U B' F' R2 F' R2 B' D' B2 D2 B' U B2 D' R D2 U R F' Rw Uw
*5. *L B L' D' B U D' L' F' D2 L U2 L B' D2 L2 F2 D L2 R U' Rw2 Uw
*6. *D' B L' U F' R2 U2 L D2 L2 R F2 L' D B' F' U D2 B Rw2 Uw'
*7. *U F U2 B2 R2 U R B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U B' D R' D' F2 R' Fw Uw
*8. *B L2 F' B2 U2 B2 F D U' B2 R2 B2 U2 F' L2 U D R2 B' Rw' Uw2
*9. *D U F' R' B2 R F B R L2 U' F' L2 U' D2 B' L2 R U' Rw' Uw'
*10. *D2 R D B2 R D L2 R U' F' L R2 D2 R' D L' R U' L B Rw' Uw'
*11. *F2 R' U' B2 R F B D R2 U2 F2 D2 L R' F R2 D2 R2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*12. *U' F' B2 R' D B2 U2 D2 F' L' F' B2 D2 R' L2 D F' U2 L2 U Rw2 Uw2
*13. *F R' F2 L' D R2 U B' F2 R' U R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 U' L' U Fw' Uw2
*14. *L F D B2 F' D U F U' B' U' B R2 F2 B U' R2 B2 R2 L' Uw2
*15. *F2 B U' R2 L2 U L B' D2 U F2 L' D2 R' F D B' U F R Fw' Uw
*16. *D' R F' U2 L' D F' B2 R2 U D F2 R' B L D2 F U B' Rw2 Uw2
*17. *D' F L2 D' B2 R F2 L F' D' F R' F' D F R U D' L' Fw Uw
*18. *U2 D2 R' L' B L2 F L R U' R F2 D2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 L' R' D' Rw2
*19. *D' U2 L' D' F D L R' U' L U R' D F' B' U' L' D B L Fw Uw
*20. *R U B D B' D' B' R2 D2 U B2 F' R F2 L2 B' U' D B U' Rw2 Uw
*21. *B' D2 F U R2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 B F' U2 R2 F B' D' B' D2 Fw' Uw2
*22. *D2 B2 L2 F2 R L' D' L' U' R2 B' R' B' D' L2 D2 F2 B' D2 L Fw' Uw
*23. *R2 F' R D2 L B L D' L U2 F' L F' U' B' R2 D2 U R' Fw'
*24. *F' D' B' R L2 B2 D2 L R2 U D R' U2 D2 L F B U2 D' Fw Uw
*25. *B' U' D' B' R' L' B F' D R' B2 L B' R2 L' D2 B' D' R
*26. *R' F D' F D2 F2 D2 B2 D L F' U D2 F2 B' U' F B U R' L Fw
*27. *R D2 F2 B2 L' F U R L' U D' B2 D F2 L' R' B2 R L' D' Fw' Uw
*28. *B' L' F2 R2 B R U R U F2 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 B R2 F2 L Fw Uw
*29. *U2 R F' L' D2 L B2 F D2 F' B R L B U B2 F2 R L' D Fw' Uw'
*30. *U2 L' U L2 F2 D L' D' R2 F B' L F' U' F2 R L' B2 U2 Fw Uw'
*31. *D R2 L2 U' F2 R D' F U' F2 B' L' R' B2 L' R' D2 U B Rw Uw
*32. *R' B2 L' D2 L2 D U2 F U' D' B' L D B' L' U' B' F2 R' L2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
*33. *R' D' B U2 B2 F2 R2 D' F R L2 B2 U' B' L2 D2 R' U F Rw Uw
*34. *D2 L2 U D F' R2 F' B L D' L U' D L' D2 R F' D' U2 B2 Rw Uw'
*35. *B R' B2 F2 U2 F' D' B' F2 D' F' D2 R' D F U2 B R' B Uw2
*36. *R F2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 L2 F B' R2 F U' R' B L D' R' F2 L2 U Rw2 Uw
*37. *L2 R' U2 D' R2 D2 R U2 D L' F2 U' R' U B L2 B R' F' Rw Uw
*38. *F2 D2 L' F' B2 D2 F' U D' R' D' F' D' U2 F2 U' R' F B Rw Uw'
*39. *B2 R2 U D' R' U2 L R' B' D F L' U L R' D L2 F' U2 D' B' Rw2
*40. *F' L2 R' B2 L2 B L' F' R U' D2 L2 B' D' R' B D2 F' U' L2 U2 Rw'
*41. *L2 D' B' U' F B D' R2 L' B2 R2 D R' U' L D B2 U F' R L Fw Uw'
*42. *B D L2 B D' B' F' L' U D2 B' F2 R F B' L R D2 F2
*43. *D2 U' F L' F2 U' D B' R U R2 U' B F2 R B2 L2 D2 B R2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*44. *L2 U B' R' D2 U2 B2 R L2 B2 F2 D B' D2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 D F Rw2 Uw2
*45. *R' L' F L' F2 L' B U B2 F2 D2 B U2 D2 F2 D2 U' F' D2 Fw' Uw
*46. *U' B2 L B D2 U2 F' D' F' U' F2 B D L2 R D R' U' F' Rw
*47. *R2 D' U L R' D2 R' D' B2 R L' D F U F2 B D' U2 L R2 F' Uw
*48. *F2 L' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U2 L' D' F B2 D2 L2 U' F U' L2 U2 Rw Uw2
*49. *U' L B U' L' R B2 D' L2 F B2 D F' D2 B R2 U B2 R Fw' Uw'
*50. *B' L' U D' B U B U2 D L2 F' R2 L2 D' R B2 D' L R' B D Rw2 Uw
*51. *F' L' U2 D F' R D2 U2 R' U' B' D' B R D2 U' L' R' U D2 R2 Fw' Uw
*52. *B D2 U' B' F L' U' L' B' D2 B D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B2 R B Uw2
*53. *R2 B2 U2 L B L B' D2 F' R D R' L' B D2 R2 F2 R D F U2 Rw2 Uw'
*54. *D F D' R2 D B' R' D B R' F' B' U2 D2 F R' B2 D2 U B2 F Uw
*55. *R2 L' F2 U R' U' L' R2 U2 R' L F' U' F' B' R' F U' D Rw2
*56. *B U B' D' F U R' D R F' B' L2 F2 B U R L' B2 U2 Rw Uw
*57. *F2 B2 U' B' F2 U2 B2 D' L' F2 B' D' L2 F U2 B R' U2 L' Fw Uw
*58. *U2 L' D2 R D2 U' F' L' D' R D2 R2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D B U2 D' Fw Uw2
*59. *U' D' R' D2 B2 L' B2 F D U L2 D2 L' R D B' F2 D' U' Fw
*60. *B2 F R2 D2 U2 L F2 U2 R B' L2 F' U F L U L2 U2 B2
*61. *B' U R B F' U2 L' D F' R' B L2 B2 L2 F' B U' F2 R F2 R' Fw Uw'
*62. *B R' F' U' F' L' D F' R B2 F R F U B2 L2 U2 D' F2 Rw Uw
*63. *L' F2 L' F2 L2 R' B2 R B U2 L' B L D F2 B' D F' D2 F Rw' Uw'
*64. *R' L' D' L2 U B' L B L' U' B2 R U F D2 L' B' U L2 D L Fw' Uw'
*65. *R U2 F2 B L U B' L' D B2 L R2 D F L2 D' R2 L B' L' Fw'
*66. *U2 L2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 L B' D L2 U2 D R' D L F2
*67. *B L2 B L R2 B2 U' D2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 F U2 L2 D U2 Rw' Uw'
*68. *R' U' B' L B' D U' B F L B' R2 L F2 D L D' L F2 Rw' Uw
*69. *D F B2 U B2 D U2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 L B D2 L D' R' L2 Fw Uw
*70. *R F' L D U F' L U2 D R' D2 L D2 U L U' L2 R2 U R Fw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B' R2 F' L' D' R2 L2 F U L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2
*2. *U2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 F L B2 L2 D2 R D F' D2 F
*3. *D2 U2 F2 L D2 L2 R B2 D2 L D2 B L F D L' U2 B2 U2
*4. *F' U2 D B2 R B R2 B2 U' L U2 B2 D2 L F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R'
*5. *U2 F U B R L D' L F' D' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 U L2 D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F L2 D2 B U2 L2 R2 B D2 F R' D R2 B' L' D' L B' U2 B2
*2. *F2 L2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' R' B2 F' L' D U B L' R F2
*3. *F2 L' R' B2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 D2 R U R2 F U2 B2 L D' L' U2
*4. *L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 B' U L' D2 F L B L' B2 L' F2
*5. *U L2 U B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 B' D L U2 F' L' B D' U F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 U' F2 D L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' F' D F2 U R' B F2 R' D2 U2
*2. *D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D R' F' L' R B' F' U L' U L2
*3. *D B2 D' F2 D' B' U' R2 B' R U2 L B2 L F2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2
*4. *U' L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U L' U2 B2 L' U2 B' U L2 D' B2
*5. *U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R' D L' B D L2 F' R B2 D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F2 U L2 D F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 U' B' R2 D B2 F D R F' U2 B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D' L2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 L F2 L B L D' U B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 R2 B U2 B' F2 R2 F' L2 D2 L D L D' U F L F' D L' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F U2 F' R' F2 R' U' F R U2
*3. *U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D U2 R' D' L' D F' L2 B U' B' D
*4. *B L F U B' Fw' R Fw' R Uw2 R' B D' R' Fw L2 Fw2 R Fw2 U' L' Fw2 Rw' U2 Rw U Fw' R F2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U' L' R' F L' R

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F' U F' R2 U F R2 U
*3. *L2 F2 D L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R' B' U L2 D2 R2 D2 B' D U'
*4. *D' Uw' L Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw B' Fw L' D' Uw2 L2 Uw' U2 B' Fw2 F D B Uw2 B R B Fw' L2 Fw' U L' Rw' Fw F' D' U' L R Uw Fw' F' Rw'
*5. *Uw Rw' Fw2 Dw Uw' B' Fw F Dw L2 Lw2 U2 Rw2 U2 F2 Lw2 B2 Fw' F2 L' Rw R' B L2 R' Bw' Fw2 Lw R' Bw2 L2 Lw Rw R' D' F D2 Fw' Uw' L B2 F2 U' Fw' Lw' Rw B2 F2 U2 F U B' F Lw Uw' R2 F' D L2 R2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 R U F R' F U'
*3. *U R2 D B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 D' R2 F L' D' F' U B' R' U B L'
*4. *B' L' Rw' Fw D2 Uw' L2 B2 Fw' U' L D2 Fw' L Uw U' B2 Fw' U2 L B2 L' Rw' F Rw B' U' L2 D Uw' U Rw B2 F2 U2 Rw' U2 F Uw' U'
*5. *F2 D' B' U Fw2 Lw' R' Dw2 Uw' Fw2 R Fw' D' Uw F' L R Bw2 Dw U2 R D2 L Lw2 F2 U R2 D U' Fw' F2 Rw2 D Lw Rw F2 U2 B2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw F' D' Bw F R2 B' D Dw2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw Rw' U2 Bw' U2 Rw2
*6. *U2 3R2 B2 3F' 2U 3R 2F' 3R F2 D' 2R D 2U2 F' 3R2 B' 2R2 2B 2D2 3R' D' U2 2B' 2D' 2B' L' 2L2 B' R' 2B2 3R2 R2 D 3U L2 B 2R2 2B2 F2 2D 2U2 F' R' 2U 2F' 2D2 B L 2L 2D2 3F2 2F' 2R' 3U F' 2U' 3R 2U' 3R2 2B2 F' R' B 2U' 2F2 D2 3U2 2R2 2U' 3R'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 F R2 F' U R' F R2
*3. *D L2 B2 U B2 D F2 U L2 F2 U2 F' R F R B' L D F' U' R'
*4. *D2 L2 F' D2 U2 F2 D L2 R' F2 L B' Fw Uw2 Fw Rw' R' U Fw F2 D2 U R2 F' D B' Fw D2 Fw Rw' U2 R2 Uw B2 Fw' D L F U2 Fw
*5. *R Bw Rw Uw Rw' F' Rw D2 Fw2 Lw2 B' Bw' F2 Lw Dw Uw' B D2 Bw' L Fw' Dw L D Uw2 B R' Fw L2 B' R' Fw2 D Bw U F2 L2 Lw' R' Bw' Rw' R2 Dw' Uw2 F' D2 U2 L B2 Bw2 Fw L' Fw' F2 Dw U2 Fw' D2 Lw F2
*6. *2D2 2R2 D 2U2 L 2B 3F' 2D' L' 2L 2R2 2B2 2R D R B2 3F2 2U U F D 2R' 3U2 2B 2F' D' 2B' L2 2F R' 2F L 2D 2U2 L' 2U2 U' 3F' 3U' U' 2B' 2F' 2R' D' L' 3R2 2U B R D2 2D 2L 2D' U F2 2R2 B 2B2 3R2 B2 2F2 F2 2L' D 2U' 2B' U2 2L 2D2 L2
*7. *2D 3B 2R 2D2 3D 2U L' B2 L2 2L' 3R2 2U2 L' R' 3D' 3R 3D L2 2L2 3R2 3U 3B D 3D L 2D2 L2 2R' F 2L2 2R2 3F2 D2 2F2 3U2 U2 2R2 3B' 3U2 2U2 R 2D2 U' B 2F2 2U 2B 2R B2 3D' B' 2R2 D' L2 B' 2B' 2R' D2 2F 3R' 2F' 2L' 3R2 2R2 2U 2F D 3U R F' 3D 3B 2L 2B' 3F 3D 3U 2U' U' 3F U2 3L' 3R2 D2 3U L' 3D2 2F2 2L2 3U 3L' 2R' R' D2 U' 2F' F' D' 3L' 3F'

*Clock*
*1. *UR5- DR2+ DL6+ UL4+ U3- R6+ D1- L5- ALL5- y2 U1+ R3+ D6+ L6+ ALL6+ UR UL 
*2. *UR4+ DR0+ DL1- UL5- U1+ R0+ D2- L1- ALL6+ y2 U5- R4- D1+ L1- ALL1- UR DL 
*3. *UR4+ DR6+ DL4+ UL0+ U4- R3+ D6+ L5- ALL1+ y2 U2+ R6+ D3- L4- ALL3- DR DL UL 
*4. *UR1+ DR5- DL5- UL3+ U2+ R0+ D4+ L2- ALL5- y2 U1+ R1- D6+ L5+ ALL2+ UR DR UL 
*5. *UR1- DR5- DL0+ UL3+ U4+ R3+ D3+ L1- ALL2+ y2 U1+ R4+ D3+ L0+ ALL3- UR DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B L' R' B' L' R' L' l' b' u
*2. *L U' L' U' L U L B l r' b u
*3. *L' B' L U' R B' L' R l' r
*4. *L B' R' U L U B' l' b u'
*5. *U L' B' L' R U' B R' B l r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (5, 2) / (3, 1) / (3, 6) / (-1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0)
*2. *(4, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (-4, 0) / (0, 2)
*3. *(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, 0)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (5, 2)
*5. *(1, 3) / (-4, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (3, 2) / (0, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B R U R' U' R' U B' L' U'
*2. *B R U R L' R U' B L U R
*3. *U R L U R' U' L B R' L U'
*4. *U L U' L' R B U' B' L R B'
*5. *R L R' B L R' U' R U' R L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*3. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F2 R2 U R2 U' F U2 F U
*3. *D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 B' U F2 R' U B2 L D' L2 U B
*4. *F' D U2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' U L Uw' U2 Fw' U' Rw2 F' Rw2 D2 Rw' Uw' L' R D2 Uw' Fw' F2 Rw' Uw L' U L' D Uw' U' B D Uw' U2 Fw' F D' F'
*5. *Dw' F' D Dw2 L2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 D' L2 Rw R B Fw Uw' U' Lw Bw' Fw2 F Dw' U Lw Dw2 Bw' Rw' Uw' Fw2 D2 Lw2 U Lw D Uw Lw Dw2 Bw2 F2 Lw R' U Lw' Fw F' Rw' Uw' F2 Dw F' Dw L Rw B2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw F R2 F2 Dw'
*OH. *U2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 R B R D2 R U2 B D R
*Clock. *UR3- DR4- DL4- UL3- U2- R1+ D0+ L0+ ALL1- y2 U2- R4- D1- L5+ ALL0+ DL UL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' R' U' B' U' R U l b u'
*Square-1. *(0, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 6) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) / (0, 5)
*Skewb. *B L R U B U R B U' L' U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F' R F R' f' l r f' B' L R' B L' R F
*2. *L' r' R B f' l b r f L B' L' B' F' L F' R
*3. *l' b' f' r' b' f' r f r L' R' F R' B L' F'
*4. *L' b' l' L f' r b l R' F' L' F R' B' L F R
*5. *L F' l b l f r' f B' R' F' L B' R B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw' U L R Uw' B Rw' L Uw L Lw Rw Uw Lw' Rw' Bw' Lw Bw' u' l b
*2. *Uw U' R B' Rw Bw' Rw U' Bw' R' B' Lw' Rw' Lw Uw Rw Bw Lw u' r' b'
*3. *Bw U L Bw R B Uw Rw' L Uw' B Lw Uw Rw' Bw Lw Uw' Rw' Lw' Uw' r' b
*4. *Uw' Bw' U' Lw' L' R' Bw Lw R Lw Bw Rw' Bw Lw Bw' Uw' Lw u' l
*5. *U' B Uw R' Bw' U' R' B' Uw' L Uw Rw Lw' Uw' Bw Uw' Lw' u l r

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D R D R U2 L D R U L2 D R U R D2 L D R U2 L D2 L U2 R2 U L2 D2 R D R U3 R D3 L U3 L D R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D L3 D R2 U R D
*2. *D2 R U L U R D2 R U2 L D2 R U L2 D R D L U2 R D2 R U2 L D2 L U2 R2 D R U2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 L U L D
*3. *R D L U R2 D2 L U2 L D R2 U R D2 L U2 L D R2 U L3 D R3 U L2 D2 R D L U2 R D2 R U3 L D2 L2 D R3 U3
*4. *R D2 R U L D R U2 L D R D R U2 L D2 L U R2 U L3 D R3 U L3 D2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 R U3 L D3 L U3
*5. *R D L D R U2 L D R2 D L2 U R2 D L U2 L D2 R2 U R U L2 D R2 D L3 U R2 U R D2 L D R U L2 D R U2 L D2 L U R3 U2 L3 D2 R D R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' F' U D' F' U' R' U L2 B L D2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 L R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U F2 L2 D U2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 B L D2 U2 R' U' B D R D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U F2 U' R U' L' D B R D' R2 D2 L2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L' U2 D2 R' D' F2 U F' U B' L2 B U2 R2 L2 B D2 R2 F R2 D R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R2 D2 B L2 R2 B' L2 B R2 B2 L B2 L' D2 B U' L' B2 L' U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 D' L' U B' R' F2 L2 D R2
*2. *L B2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L R2 F U' R' U B2 U' F' L' D' U
*3. *U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 U2 B F' L' U' B2 R U' B2 U' L'
*4. *R2 U2 F2 L' R2 B2 L D2 U2 B2 F' L' U R F D' L' U2 F2 L' F'
*5. *D R' F2 D B2 L B U' D B D2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 L'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UB LB UL RF UF UR UF UB UR UF LB UB UL UF UR RF RB UR LF UL UB UR UF UL UB UL UF RB UR UB LF UL DL DB DR DF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ RB+ UB UL RB DR+2 DF LF+ DR-
*2. *UF UR UF UB UR UF UR UB UL UB UR UB UR LB UL UB UR LB RF UF UR UF UL UB RB UB UR UL UF UL UB UR LF UF UR UB RB DL LB UB LF UF UR DR RF DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UF+2 UR UF-2 UL-2 LF RB+ UB+2 UL UB- LF+2 DR+
*3. *UF UR UB UL UB UR UL UF UB UR UL UB LB UB UR UF UL UF UB LB RF UR UF UL UB UR RB UB LF UF RF LF UF UR UL RF RB LF DF RF DL LF DR RF UF UR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LB+ UL UF- LB+2 DL- LF DB+ RB UR+ DL DB+
*4. *UR UL UB UR UL UB UR UF UB UR UL UB LB UL UF UR LB RF UF UR UF UR UB UL UF UR UB LB RB UR UF UL LB LF UL UF UB UR RB LF UF UR DB RB UR UF LF DF RF UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- DB RB UL UF+2 UR UF-2 LB+2 DL LB-2 UL+ RB+ UB+2 UL- RB+2 RF+ DL DF+2
*5. *UF UB UL UB UR UF UR UB UR UL UB UL LB UB UR RF UF RF UF UR UL UB UL UF UB LB UB RF UR RB UR UF LF UF UL UF LF UL UF UB UR LF DR DB DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UF+ UL LB+2 RF UF+ DL+ LB+ DL- DB+2 LB-


----------



## ALEX MORANPLAY OK (May 27, 2020)

iujuj


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

ALEX MORANPLAY OK said:


> iujuj


HOLY COW 5.5 avg of 5 on 3x3!?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 27, 2020)

ALEX MORANPLAY OK said:


> iujuj


Well, thats probably the most interesting first message I have seen on here


Owen Morrison said:


> HOLY COW 5.5 avg of 5 on 3x3!?


And a 23 avg on 4x4? AND a 34 Mega avg? Is this guy Juan Pablo mixed with one of the Sebastian brothers?


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> HOLY COW 5.5 avg of 5 on 3x3!?



That's called *fake*


----------



## Kit Clement (May 28, 2020)

Yeah, you don't have to be a genius to look through his youtube videos and see they're faked solves:






Or this one, where he gets incredible times that are completely off screen:






When you do find good solves on screen, you can easily see that the solutions are always incredibly short (20 moves or less). The TPS that this person shows in these solves seems to indicate that he can't even be close to sub10 on real scrambles.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 28, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Yeah, you don't have to be a genius to look through his youtube videos and see they're faked solves:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it even fun to cube when all you do is fake solves?


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 28, 2020)

I wanna see him solve a mega. I bet he doesn't even scramble half a quarter any of the cube.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 28, 2020)

He's basically just insulting to the peoples who practice hours of cubing every day and not even getting sub-10s. ayy Feliks used to do this


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 28, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> He's basically just insulting to the peoples who practice hours of cubing every day and not even getting sub-10s. ayy Feliks used to do this


Yes, I know how hard it is to get sub 10. I've been cubing for 3 1/2 years and I used to do 250+ solves a day when I was averaging 10-15 seconds.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 28, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> He's basically just insulting to the peoples who practice hours of cubing every day and not even getting sub-10s. ayy Feliks used to do this


well Feliks was really young then, and the only thing he did was solve the cross before he started solving. He also admitted what he was doing and (as far as I know) hasn't done anything like that since.


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

What gets people to the top of the leaderboards at this comp?


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> What gets people to the top of the leaderboards at this comp?



You get points based on how well you do ranking wise in an event. Different events/rankings give different point amounts. Highest point amount at the end of the week wins


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You get points based on how well you do ranking wise in an event. Different events/rankings give different point amounts. Highest point amount at the end of the week wins


ok so do they get the gift card?


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> ok so do they get the gift card?



No, please read the text that has been posted every week for years



Mike Hughey said:


> Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, please read the text that has been posted every week for years


I was just clarifying.


----------



## cubingmom2 (May 28, 2020)

This is my first time doing this. I'm not sure how to use the website (my login didn't work) so posting my results here: 

3x3: 
avg of 5: 33.05

Time List:
1. 31.92 @2020-05-28 13:59:42 
2. (42.69) @2020-05-28 14:00:50 
3. (29.14) @2020-05-28 14:02:00 
4. 36.22 @2020-05-28 14:02:58 
5. 31.00 @2020-05-28 14:05:14

2x2: 
avg of 5: 6.74

Time List:
1. 8.01 @2020-05-28 14:12:14 
2. 7.31 @2020-05-28 14:12:51 
3. 4.91 @2020-05-28 14:13:38 
4. (10.11) @2020-05-28 14:14:03 
5. (4.23) @2020-05-28 14:14:33


----------



## edgymove (May 30, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> He's basically just insulting to the peoples who practice hours of cubing every day and not even getting sub-10s. ayy Feliks used to do this


is it realistic to get to sub 1 minute after 4 weeks of doing 3x3 cfop and practising daily when you just started cubing 2 months ago?


----------



## Username: Username: (May 30, 2020)

edgymove said:


> is it realistic to get to sub 1 minute after 4 weeks of doing 3x3 cfop and practising daily when you just started cubing 2 months ago?



Yeah, pretty realistic, I got sub 1 minute averages using beginner method after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Rafaello (May 30, 2020)

cubingmom2 said:


> This is my first time doing this. I'm not sure how to use the website (my login didn't work) so posting my results here:


Moderator will contact You after current round, and he'll give you login&password for website.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 30, 2020)

Rafaello said:


> Moderator will contact You after current round, and he'll give you login&password for website.


You also have to create a seperate login. It’s not the same account as your Speedsolving login.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 2, 2020)

If it's not too late to submit…

666:
(2:57.65), 2:36.44, (2:34.46), 2:36.11, 2:34.62 = 2:35.72


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2020)

Results for week 22: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, Lim Hung, and JoXCuber!

*2x2x2*(120)
1.  1.21 Legomanz
2.  1.36 BrianJ
3.  1.68 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  1.81 ExultantCarn
4.  1.81 OriginalUsername
6.  1.88 BradyCubes08
7.  1.92 asacuber
8.  1.93 Rubadcar
9.  2.11 thecubingwizard
10.  2.14 JoXCuber
11.  2.28 TommyC
12.  2.31 Zubin Park
13.  2.36 Luke Garrett
14.  2.42 riz3ndrr
15.  2.44 CubicOreo
16.  2.63 smackbadatskewb
17.  2.68 Sean Hartman
18.  2.72 cuberkid10
19.  2.82 NathanaelCubes
20.  2.83 u Cube
20.  2.83 BigBoyMicah
22.  2.86 [email protected]
23.  2.92 wuque man
24.  2.95 Valken
24.  2.95 DonovanTheCool
26.  2.96 SebastianCarrillo
26.  2.96 Logan
28.  3.04 ichcubegern
29.  3.10 Rafaello
30.  3.12 VJW
31.  3.13 Jaime CG
32.  3.18 G2013
33.  3.23 FaLoL
33.  3.23 Lim Hung
35.  3.24 jason3141
36.  3.26 BraydenTheCuber
37.  3.32 DGCubes
38.  3.35 ngmh
39.  3.46 Nutybaconator
40.  3.56 NewoMinx
40.  3.56 Antto Pitkänen
40.  3.56 V.Kochergin
43.  3.59 MilanDas
43.  3.59 Manatee 10235
45.  3.62 ProStar
46.  3.68 VIBE_ZT
47.  3.69 Coinman_
48.  3.70 BradenTheMagician
49.  3.71 mihnea3000
50.  3.72 Fred Lang
51.  3.73 oliver sitja sichel
52.  3.78 lumes2121
53.  3.79 jaysammey777
54.  3.83 MCuber
55.  3.86 tJardigradHe
56.  3.87 Torch
57.  3.91 Liam Wadek
58.  3.97 Aleksandar Dukleski
59.  4.00 dollarstorecubes
60.  4.02 HendrikW
61.  4.03 trav1
62.  4.05 Keenan Johnson
63.  4.21 RandomPerson84
64.  4.22 MattP98
65.  4.23 KingCanyon
66.  4.26 Triangles_are_cubers
67.  4.36 [email protected]
68.  4.39 jacob.cubing
69.  4.47 Rollercoasterben
70.  4.51 Aadil- ali
71.  4.53 Kit Clement
72.  4.56 Insert---Name
73.  4.58 begiuli65
74.  4.61 trangium
75.  4.68 toinou06cubing
76.  4.70 revaldoah
77.  4.71 Koen van Aller
78.  4.74 taco_schell
79.  4.76 Sir E Brum
80.  4.81 Ian Pang
81.  4.83 teehee_elan
82.  4.84 BenChristman1
83.  4.92 Chris Van Der Brink
84.  4.94 FLS99
85.  5.00 [email protected]
86.  5.02 swankfukinc
87.  5.03 SonofRonan
88.  5.18 wearephamily1719
89.  5.20 mhcubergamer
90.  5.21 d2polld
91.  5.31 Henry Lipka
92.  5.33 John Benwell
93.  5.36 skewbercuber
94.  5.47 PingPongCuber
95.  5.52 abunickabhi
96.  5.61 filmip
97.  5.78 I'm A Cuber
98.  5.80 nevinscph
99.  5.87 MarixPix
100.  5.89 Schmizee
101.  5.93 KingTim96
102.  5.95 Mike3451
103.  5.97 PikachuPlayz_MC
104.  6.45 Hunter Eric Deardurff
105.  6.60 linus.sch
106.  6.72 ok cuber
107.  6.74 cubingmom2
108.  6.81 FinnTheCuber
109.  8.00 DUDECUBER
110.  8.39 Jrg
111.  8.53 freshcuber.de
112.  8.64 One Wheel
113.  8.95 [email protected]
114.  9.20 N4Cubing
115.  9.22 LittleLumos
116.  9.47 sporteisvogel
117.  10.09 thomas.sch
118.  10.90 Jacck
119.  14.75 J2Cubed
120.  15.17 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(148)
1.  6.86 Luke Garrett
2.  6.88 BrianJ
3.  7.56 wuque man


Spoiler



4.  7.69 JackPfeifer
5.  7.78 OriginalUsername
6.  8.02 Lim Hung
6.  8.02 Zubin Park
8.  8.26 gottagitgud
9.  8.69 riz3ndrr
9.  8.69 cuberkid10
11.  8.71 TommyC
12.  8.76 tJardigradHe
13.  8.87 BradyCubes08
14.  8.88 Aleksandar Dukleski
15.  8.96 NewoMinx
16.  8.99 jason3141
16.  8.99 ExultantCarn
18.  9.06 Manatee 10235
19.  9.13 Rubadcar
20.  9.25 thecubingwizard
21.  9.33 JoXCuber
21.  9.33 Legomanz
23.  9.51 BigBoyMicah
24.  9.54 smackbadatskewb
25.  9.68 Sean Hartman
26.  9.71 Logan
27.  9.83 jaysammey777
28.  9.86 dollarstorecubes
29.  9.95 mihnea3000
30.  10.00 Valken
31.  10.22 DonovanTheCool
32.  10.25 typeman5
33.  10.30 G2013
34.  10.31 NathanaelCubes
35.  10.32 fun at the joy
36.  10.35 Rafaello
37.  10.36 V.Kochergin
38.  10.42 Ian Pang
39.  10.45 ichcubegern
40.  10.46 CubicOreo
41.  10.48 Olexandr Seniuk
42.  10.54 Laura
43.  10.61 Torch
44.  10.65 RandomPerson84
45.  10.77 DGCubes
45.  10.77 Samuel Kevin
47.  10.83 BradenTheMagician
48.  11.12 MCuber
49.  11.18 Keenan Johnson
50.  11.23 Cooki348
51.  11.25 mista
52.  11.29 Milesb95
53.  11.32 Cubing5life
54.  11.38 HendrikW
55.  11.40 Keroma12
56.  11.50 Fred Lang
57.  11.61 FaLoL
58.  11.65 u Cube
59.  11.73 xyzzy
60.  11.77 MattP98
61.  11.83 Henry Lipka
62.  11.87 20luky3
63.  12.09 Jaime CG
64.  12.18 Michael DeLaRosa
65.  12.19 Liam Wadek
66.  12.22 abhijat
67.  12.26 BraydenTheCuber
68.  12.31 Abhi
68.  12.31 Nutybaconator
70.  12.45 danvie
71.  12.49 Jmuncuber
72.  12.63 VJW
73.  12.64 SebastianCarrillo
74.  12.77 Kit Clement
75.  12.83 lumes2121
75.  12.83 Koen van Aller
77.  12.90 pjk
78.  12.92 trav1
79.  12.93 d2polld
80.  12.99 abunickabhi
81.  13.03 ngmh
82.  13.24 pizzacrust
83.  13.34 MilanDas
84.  13.45 begiuli65
85.  13.73 drpfisherman
86.  13.87 speedcube.insta
87.  13.91 Aadil- ali
88.  13.92 Rollercoasterben
89.  14.02 trangium
90.  14.03 Chris Van Der Brink
90.  14.03 Alpha cuber
92.  14.06 ican97
93.  14.10 KingCanyon
94.  14.18 Sir E Brum
95.  14.32 jacob.cubing
96.  14.56 toinou06cubing
96.  14.56 ProStar
98.  14.92 mhcubergamer
99.  14.94 Kal-Flo
100.  15.19 PingPongCuber
101.  15.25 KingTim96
102.  15.32 oliver sitja sichel
103.  15.47 swankfukinc
104.  15.55 MarixPix
105.  15.71 FLS99
106.  15.79 revaldoah
107.  15.97 Hunter Eric Deardurff
108.  16.06 wearephamily1719
109.  16.10 Insert---Name
110.  16.17 thatkid
111.  16.48 Moreno van Rooijen
112.  16.80 Schmizee
113.  16.99 nevinscph
114.  17.71 topppits
115.  17.74 Triangles_are_cubers
116.  17.79 bgcatfan
117.  17.83 SmallTownCuber
118.  17.91 VIBE_ZT
119.  18.92 LittleLumos
120.  18.99 SonofRonan
121.  19.05 N4Cubing
122.  19.29 Petri Krzywacki
123.  19.59 [email protected]
124.  19.79 taco_schell
125.  19.88 DUDECUBER
126.  20.36 John Benwell
127.  21.02 PikachuPlayz_MC
128.  21.19 Mike3451
129.  21.25 BenChristman1
130.  21.34 UnknownCanvas
131.  21.54 ok cuber
132.  21.74 Silky
133.  22.22 MarkA64
134.  22.24 One Wheel
135.  23.40 teehee_elan
136.  24.39 Jrg
137.  24.40 ricey
138.  25.12 EngineeringBrian
139.  26.44 filmip
140.  28.06 [email protected]
141.  28.67 Sitina
142.  29.66 freshcuber.de
143.  30.61 sporteisvogel
144.  33.05 cubingmom2
145.  33.18 Jacck
146.  37.00 SolidJoltBlue
147.  38.69 J2Cubed
148.  39.25 MatsBergsten


*4x4x4*(92)
1.  29.34 cuberkid10
2.  31.37 ichcubegern
3.  32.34 Valken


Spoiler



4.  32.40 thecubingwizard
5.  32.47 OriginalUsername
6.  32.90 BrianJ
7.  33.77 JackPfeifer
8.  33.94 Luke Garrett
9.  35.00 BradyCubes08
10.  35.06 JoXCuber
11.  35.27 Sean Hartman
12.  37.01 jason3141
13.  37.10 Lim Hung
14.  37.17 Coinman_
15.  37.19 fun at the joy
16.  37.20 Logan
17.  37.39 FaLoL
18.  38.50 dollarstorecubes
19.  38.52 G2013
20.  38.68 NewoMinx
21.  39.05 wuque man
22.  40.94 MCuber
23.  41.33 Torch
24.  41.92 DGCubes
25.  42.71 HendrikW
26.  42.83 CubicOreo
27.  43.37 BigBoyMicah
28.  43.57 V.Kochergin
29.  44.23 RandomPerson84
30.  44.52 20luky3
31.  44.74 Liam Wadek
32.  44.87 BradenTheMagician
33.  44.92 Keenan Johnson
34.  45.66 Nutybaconator
35.  46.86 abunickabhi
36.  46.95 DonovanTheCool
37.  47.12 Cubing5life
38.  47.69 MattP98
39.  47.96 nevinscph
40.  48.09 MilanDas
41.  48.11 NathanaelCubes
42.  48.14 Aleksandar Dukleski
43.  49.04 xyzzy
44.  49.73 Rollercoasterben
45.  50.83 MarixPix
46.  50.97 thatkid
47.  51.00 Kit Clement
48.  51.97 jacob.cubing
49.  51.99 VJW
50.  53.28 swankfukinc
51.  55.10 KingTim96
52.  55.52 VIBE_ZT
53.  57.12 Cooki348
54.  57.38 BraydenTheCuber
55.  57.65 lumes2121
56.  58.34 John Benwell
57.  58.41 PingPongCuber
58.  58.44 revaldoah
59.  58.76 UnknownCanvas
60.  59.26 Chris Van Der Brink
61.  1:00.24 speedcube.insta
62.  1:00.98 mista
63.  1:01.04 SonofRonan
64.  1:02.19 KingCanyon
65.  1:03.40 ngmh
66.  1:03.49 topppits
67.  1:05.09 oliver sitja sichel
68.  1:05.61 wearephamily1719
69.  1:05.81 FLS99
70.  1:05.84 Ian Pang
71.  1:06.65 [email protected]
72.  1:08.46 LittleLumos
73.  1:08.61 Triangles_are_cubers
74.  1:10.25 Sir E Brum
75.  1:11.01 BenChristman1
76.  1:14.73 Jmuncuber
77.  1:14.87 Hunter Eric Deardurff
78.  1:16.94 ok cuber
79.  1:20.20 Petri Krzywacki
80.  1:21.59 One Wheel
81.  1:25.02 Schmizee
82.  1:33.70 freshcuber.de
83.  1:39.38 Jrg
84.  1:39.50 sporteisvogel
85.  1:40.43 [email protected]
86.  1:40.73 teehee_elan
87.  1:42.44 Mike3451
88.  1:43.48 DUDECUBER
89.  1:53.04 Jacck
90.  1:54.64 thomas.sch
91.  2:19.16 MatsBergsten
92.  DNF pizzacrust


*5x5x5*(56)
1.  57.27 cuberkid10
2.  59.27 TommyC
3.  59.56 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  59.66 JoXCuber
5.  1:00.80 OriginalUsername
6.  1:00.98 FaLoL
7.  1:01.49 Sean Hartman
8.  1:03.16 Lim Hung
9.  1:07.02 NewoMinx
10.  1:08.74 ichcubegern
11.  1:12.16 Valken
12.  1:12.18 Luke Garrett
13.  1:13.01 jason3141
14.  1:13.35 V.Kochergin
15.  1:16.93 CubicOreo
16.  1:19.81 DGCubes
17.  1:21.48 Keroma12
18.  1:23.27 nevinscph
19.  1:24.91 MilanDas
20.  1:24.96 Milesb95
21.  1:26.92 xyzzy
22.  1:29.20 Kit Clement
23.  1:29.21 Liam Wadek
24.  1:29.90 jacob.cubing
25.  1:32.32 HendrikW
26.  1:32.94 VJW
27.  1:33.45 Logan
28.  1:35.33 MattP98
29.  1:36.21 RandomPerson84
30.  1:36.85 20luky3
31.  1:38.58 Chris Van Der Brink
32.  1:42.09 NathanaelCubes
33.  1:45.57 Cooki348
34.  1:49.41 swankfukinc
35.  1:51.13 MarixPix
36.  1:58.33 BigBoyMicah
37.  2:03.19 DonovanTheCool
38.  2:04.38 BraydenTheCuber
39.  2:04.90 FLS99
40.  2:10.05 Triangles_are_cubers
41.  2:21.29 One Wheel
42.  2:22.01 revaldoah
43.  2:32.46 BenChristman1
44.  2:40.37 Petri Krzywacki
45.  2:45.00 [email protected]
46.  2:46.95 speedcube.insta
47.  2:50.86 toinou06cubing
48.  3:00.44 sporteisvogel
49.  3:04.47 [email protected]
50.  3:04.73 [email protected]
51.  3:06.47 wearephamily1719
52.  3:22.20 freshcuber.de
53.  3:25.68 thomas.sch
54.  3:34.27 teehee_elan
55.  4:04.67 MatsBergsten
56.  DNF VIBE_ZT


*6x6x6*(38)
1.  1:48.36 Lim Hung
2.  1:48.61 ichcubegern
3.  1:57.09 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:59.15 cuberkid10
5.  1:59.16 NewoMinx
6.  2:00.73 JoXCuber
7.  2:02.59 FaLoL
8.  2:07.48 Coinman_
9.  2:11.67 OriginalUsername
10.  2:14.12 Valken
11.  2:17.62 jason3141
12.  2:22.73 Keroma12
13.  2:23.35 nevinscph
14.  2:24.52 jacob.cubing
15.  2:35.72 xyzzy
16.  2:37.07 CubicOreo
17.  2:39.90 DGCubes
18.  2:43.95 V.Kochergin
19.  3:01.87 Liam Wadek
20.  3:04.82 oliver sitja sichel
21.  3:06.28 Logan
22.  3:13.68 Hunter Eric Deardurff
23.  3:26.62 swankfukinc
24.  3:32.02 NathanaelCubes
25.  3:45.17 BraydenTheCuber
26.  3:51.09 UnknownCanvas
27.  3:52.68 One Wheel
28.  4:18.32 FLS99
29.  4:32.66 filmip
30.  4:43.84 [email protected]
31.  4:49.68 teehee_elan
32.  4:56.80 [email protected]
33.  5:32.11 [email protected]
34.  5:47.18 thomas.sch
35.  6:17.81 sporteisvogel
36.  6:39.33 freshcuber.de
37.  7:47.81 MatsBergsten
38.  DNF MilanDas


*7x7x7*(24)
1.  2:25.91 Lim Hung
2.  2:52.05 Sean Hartman
3.  2:58.17 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  3:00.84 JoXCuber
5.  3:11.08 FaLoL
6.  3:23.54 Keroma12
7.  3:25.52 nevinscph
8.  3:33.38 jason3141
9.  3:45.56 Valken
10.  3:51.73 jacob.cubing
11.  3:53.83 CubicOreo
12.  4:04.43 MilanDas
13.  4:18.47 Logan
14.  4:50.52 Liam Wadek
15.  5:16.32 swankfukinc
16.  5:55.93 One Wheel
17.  5:56.21 FLS99
18.  5:58.01 BraydenTheCuber
19.  7:25.00 filmip
20.  8:11.58 [email protected]
21.  9:00.85 sporteisvogel
22.  10:44.70 DonovanTheCool
23.  11:10.37 freshcuber.de
24.  DNF DGCubes


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(50)
1.  3.62 Legomanz
2.  5.19 JoXCuber
3.  5.42 V.Kochergin


Spoiler



4.  5.53 TommyC
5.  5.89 Lim Hung
6.  6.16 [email protected]
7.  6.74 ExultantCarn
8.  7.54 JackPfeifer
9.  8.13 NathanaelCubes
10.  8.21 Nutybaconator
11.  8.48 Luke Garrett
12.  9.89 smackbadatskewb
13.  10.07 u Cube
14.  10.18 Aadil- ali
15.  10.51 OriginalUsername
16.  10.68 G2013
17.  10.98 BrianJ
18.  12.26 Sean Hartman
19.  12.92 MilanDas
20.  13.48 ichcubegern
21.  17.40 BradenTheMagician
22.  17.66 CubicOreo
23.  18.74 Logan
24.  19.07 fun at the joy
25.  22.31 MattP98
26.  22.55 Kit Clement
27.  24.56 BraydenTheCuber
28.  25.39 DGCubes
29.  27.62 FLS99
30.  29.60 MatsBergsten
31.  29.91 toinou06cubing
32.  30.25 cuberkid10
33.  31.12 dollarstorecubes
34.  32.77 nevinscph
35.  35.37 CrispyCubing
36.  36.37 Rafaello
37.  37.52 RandomPerson84
38.  42.79 Jacck
39.  43.77 Valken
40.  46.24 Sir E Brum
41.  46.92 ngmh
42.  1:02.97 filmip
43.  1:02.98 Koen van Aller
44.  1:19.80 BenChristman1
45.  1:51.21 [email protected]
46.  1:52.91 freshcuber.de
47.  2:17.88 thomas.sch
48.  DNF [email protected]
48.  DNF KingTim96
48.  DNF John Benwell


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(32)
1.  19.00 elliottk_
2.  19.36 TommyC
3.  27.50 ican97


Spoiler



4.  33.95 G2013
5.  36.37 JackPfeifer
6.  42.50 Sean Hartman
7.  44.39 Keroma12
8.  53.08 MattP98
9.  58.60 revaldoah
10.  1:03.73 nevinscph
11.  1:13.75 Logan
12.  1:15.00 fun at the joy
13.  1:16.56 FLS99
14.  1:17.22 Lim Hung
15.  1:18.34 Kit Clement
16.  1:24.88 Jaime CG
17.  1:53.47 MatsBergsten
18.  1:56.18 thatkid
19.  1:59.01 ichcubegern
20.  2:10.35 parkertrager
21.  2:12.49 JoXCuber
22.  2:13.43 BraydenTheCuber
23.  2:17.15 MilanDas
24.  2:56.05 Jacck
25.  3:10.45 CrispyCubing
26.  3:20.19 filmip
27.  3:40.50 CubicOreo
28.  5:52.77 [email protected]
29.  10:34.43 freshcuber.de
30.  DNF LittleLumos
30.  DNF NathanaelCubes
30.  DNF skewby_cuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(14)
1.  1:45.11 elliottk_
2.  4:22.94 nevinscph
3.  4:49.09 Jaime CG


Spoiler



4.  5:43.07 Lim Hung
5.  7:05.57 FLS99
6.  7:26.32 MatsBergsten
7.  7:52.41 parkertrager
8.  10:49.66 Jacck
9.  12:39.16 LittleLumos
10.  16:36.67 BraydenTheCuber
11.  17:16.79 PingPongCuber
12.  DNF thatkid
12.  DNF fun at the joy
12.  DNF KingCanyon


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  6:32.22 elliottk_
2.  10:53.14 nevinscph
3.  13:39.44 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  14:25.01 MatsBergsten
5.  20:19.82 Jacck
6.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
6.  DNF thatkid
6.  DNF LittleLumos
6.  DNF MattP98


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  22:39.36 nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(5)
1.  25/31 60:00 Keroma12
2.  4/4 20:39 BraydenTheCuber
3.  3/3 21:05 LittleLumos


Spoiler



4.  5/8 49:25 MatsBergsten
5.  3/5 15:02 fun at the joy


*3x3x3 one-handed*(87)
1.  11.90 riz3ndrr
2.  12.02 Luke Garrett
3.  13.16 wuque man


Spoiler



4.  13.18 OriginalUsername
5.  13.32 tJardigradHe
6.  13.51 smackbadatskewb
7.  13.54 BrianJ
8.  13.56 Lim Hung
9.  14.29 NathanaelCubes
10.  14.34 BigBoyMicah
11.  14.62 JackPfeifer
12.  14.64 TommyC
13.  14.66 parkertrager
14.  15.15 Sean Hartman
15.  15.74 gottagitgud
16.  16.15 DonovanTheCool
17.  16.45 JoXCuber
18.  16.63 cuberkid10
19.  16.75 ichcubegern
20.  17.03 RandomPerson84
21.  17.32 thecubingwizard
22.  17.79 Aleksandar Dukleski
23.  18.27 mihnea3000
24.  18.41 jason3141
25.  18.54 FaLoL
26.  18.86 Samuel Kevin
27.  18.94 dollarstorecubes
28.  18.96 Logan
29.  19.03 abunickabhi
30.  19.44 CubicOreo
31.  19.47 MCuber
32.  20.59 Torch
33.  21.02 BradenTheMagician
34.  21.33 V.Kochergin
35.  21.68 ngmh
36.  22.15 DGCubes
37.  22.58 G2013
38.  22.73 xyzzy
39.  22.89 drpfisherman
40.  23.13 Nutybaconator
41.  23.49 begiuli65
42.  23.62 Liam Wadek
43.  23.77 MattP98
44.  23.85 Michael DeLaRosa
45.  24.98 KingCanyon
46.  25.31 Alpha cuber
47.  25.38 Jaime CG
48.  25.74 Valken
49.  25.83 Moreno van Rooijen
50.  26.00 Kit Clement
51.  26.13 Rafaello
52.  26.53 Triangles_are_cubers
53.  27.52 MilanDas
54.  27.58 ican97
55.  27.61 BraydenTheCuber
56.  28.06 d2polld
57.  28.14 swankfukinc
58.  28.44 trangium
59.  28.84 revaldoah
60.  28.94 MarixPix
61.  29.13 VIBE_ZT
62.  29.29 lumes2121
63.  29.42 Sir E Brum
64.  31.47 toinou06cubing
65.  32.05 Chris Van Der Brink
66.  33.85 nevinscph
67.  34.23 UnknownCanvas
68.  35.11 Petri Krzywacki
69.  35.30 jacob.cubing
70.  35.69 FLS99
71.  37.05 freshcuber.de
72.  37.71 teehee_elan
73.  39.68 Schmizee
74.  40.27 bgcatfan
75.  40.58 Ian Pang
76.  43.33 Jmuncuber
77.  46.38 BenChristman1
78.  48.10 ok cuber
79.  49.41 LittleLumos
80.  49.71 [email protected]
81.  50.42 One Wheel
82.  53.39 Jacck
83.  1:00.17 sporteisvogel
84.  1:18.41 DUDECUBER
85.  1:36.54 [email protected]
86.  DNF pizzacrust
86.  DNF wearephamily1719


*3x3x3 With feet*(7)
1.  21.69 Lim Hung
2.  25.44 tJardigradHe
3.  1:13.15 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  1:16.09 ichcubegern
5.  4:06.47 [email protected]
6.  4:13.56 BraydenTheCuber
7.  DNF BenChristman1


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  37.89 fun at the joy
2.  41.21 JoXCuber
3.  46.55 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1:00.44 Valken
5.  1:05.48 Lim Hung
6.  1:17.95 FLS99
7.  1:46.11 MatsBergsten
8.  2:34.73 freshcuber.de
9.  3:01.36 thomas.sch
10.  3:28.74 BenChristman1
11.  5:07.61 [email protected]
12.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(13)
1.  23.67 (24, 25, 22) Cale S
2.  24.67 (22, 26, 26) Sebastien
3.  27.33 (27, 28, 27) trangium


Spoiler



4.  33.67 (33, 33, 35) RyuKagamine
5.  35.00 (34, 37, 34) tJardigradHe
6.  38.33 (36, 36, 43) DonovanTheCool
7.  49.00 (46, 51, 50) BraydenTheCuber
8.  DNF (30, 23, DNS) WoowyBaby
8.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) thecubingwizard
8.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) Sean Hartman
8.  DNF (34, DNS, DNS) filmip
8.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) MilanDas
8.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) Logan


*2-3-4 Relay*(53)
1.  40.15 cuberkid10
2.  42.99 OriginalUsername
3.  46.40 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  46.43 Valken
5.  47.13 Sean Hartman
6.  49.39 JoXCuber
7.  49.50 Lim Hung
8.  51.86 jason3141
9.  52.20 Luke Garrett
10.  52.69 BrianJ
11.  53.59 fun at the joy
12.  53.79 dollarstorecubes
13.  54.05 JackPfeifer
14.  55.52 NathanaelCubes
15.  55.56 Nutybaconator
16.  55.77 ichcubegern
17.  58.69 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  58.84 MCuber
19.  1:00.09 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:00.83 Logan
21.  1:01.17 DGCubes
22.  1:02.81 BigBoyMicah
23.  1:06.45 CubicOreo
24.  1:07.52 Cooki348
25.  1:09.71 abunickabhi
26.  1:10.76 MilanDas
27.  1:11.54 jacob.cubing
28.  1:12.48 revaldoah
29.  1:15.70 KingTim96
30.  1:16.31 nevinscph
31.  1:16.66 KingCanyon
32.  1:17.29 MarixPix
33.  1:19.00 ngmh
34.  1:20.22 FLS99
35.  1:22.24 BraydenTheCuber
36.  1:22.55 Chris Van Der Brink
37.  1:23.89 RandomPerson84
38.  1:24.12 VIBE_ZT
39.  1:26.39 lumes2121
40.  1:31.04 Ian Pang
41.  1:35.68 Schmizee
42.  1:36.58 Hunter Eric Deardurff
43.  1:39.40 Sir E Brum
44.  1:44.69 LittleLumos
45.  1:48.37 One Wheel
46.  1:50.49 BenChristman1
47.  1:51.87 [email protected]
48.  1:53.13 teehee_elan
49.  2:01.06 ok cuber
50.  2:34.29 [email protected]
51.  2:55.75 sporteisvogel
52.  3:11.17 Jacck
53.  3:15.05 thomas.sch


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(34)
1.  1:40.19 cuberkid10
2.  1:52.90 OriginalUsername
3.  1:54.87 Valken


Spoiler



4.  1:55.67 Sean Hartman
5.  1:57.15 JoXCuber
6.  1:59.44 JackPfeifer
7.  2:00.13 ichcubegern
8.  2:02.02 Lim Hung
9.  2:16.05 CubicOreo
10.  2:16.74 jason3141
11.  2:23.14 BradenTheMagician
12.  2:35.76 DGCubes
13.  2:37.57 Aleksandar Dukleski
14.  2:37.62 RandomPerson84
15.  2:48.06 MilanDas
16.  2:48.60 MarixPix
17.  2:49.82 nevinscph
18.  2:58.81 Chris Van Der Brink
19.  2:59.20 jacob.cubing
20.  3:09.24 lumes2121
21.  3:12.36 FLS99
22.  3:21.39 Hunter Eric Deardurff
23.  3:38.61 BraydenTheCuber
24.  3:54.55 LittleLumos
25.  3:54.67 teehee_elan
26.  3:54.79 revaldoah
27.  4:04.95 One Wheel
28.  4:11.90 ok cuber
29.  4:16.64 KingTim96
30.  4:18.67 BenChristman1
31.  4:58.22 [email protected]
32.  5:05.03 sporteisvogel
33.  5:37.91 [email protected]
34.  6:24.85 thomas.sch


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(21)
1.  3:39.14 cuberkid10
2.  3:46.68 Lim Hung
3.  4:00.33 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  4:02.36 Valken
5.  4:06.98 JackPfeifer
6.  4:09.42 JoXCuber
7.  4:10.77 ichcubegern
8.  4:54.75 nevinscph
9.  5:18.02 jacob.cubing
10.  5:43.44 MilanDas
11.  5:45.37 CubicOreo
12.  6:50.81 BraydenTheCuber
13.  8:05.50 FLS99
14.  8:06.28 DGCubes
15.  8:22.34 teehee_elan
16.  8:22.82 One Wheel
17.  8:43.38 LittleLumos
18.  10:25.08 BenChristman1
19.  10:45.47 [email protected]
20.  11:19.16 sporteisvogel
21.  12:11.18 thomas.sch


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)
1.  6:38.78 Sean Hartman
2.  6:39.70 Lim Hung
3.  6:52.48 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  6:57.76 JackPfeifer
5.  7:02.95 ichcubegern
6.  8:39.32 jason3141
7.  8:48.57 jacob.cubing
8.  8:52.70 nevinscph
9.  10:34.23 Hunter Eric Deardurff
10.  10:36.54 oliver sitja sichel
11.  10:53.78 BradenTheMagician
12.  13:53.10 One Wheel
13.  14:41.16 BraydenTheCuber
14.  16:54.97 LittleLumos
15.  19:25.69 [email protected]
16.  20:55.33 sporteisvogel
17.  22:15.28 thomas.sch
18.  DNF Valken


*Clock*(38)
1.  4.69 Jaime CG
2.  4.80 TipsterTrickster
3.  5.80 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  6.17 Liam Wadek
5.  6.18 Sean Hartman
6.  6.28 dollarstorecubes
7.  6.86 MattP98
8.  7.15 Josh_
9.  7.65 TommyC
10.  8.13 cuberkid10
11.  8.45 Lim Hung
12.  8.60 Kit Clement
13.  8.90 BradenTheMagician
14.  9.36 NewoMinx
15.  9.42 BigBoyMicah
16.  9.44 JoXCuber
17.  9.87 JackPfeifer
18.  9.97 MilanDas
19.  10.01 NathanaelCubes
20.  10.12 Torch
21.  10.62 trav1
22.  10.80 Logan
23.  10.83 N4Cubing
24.  11.57 DGCubes
25.  11.70 Triangles_are_cubers
26.  11.95 CubicOreo
27.  13.91 ngmh
28.  14.34 FLS99
29.  14.42 jacob.cubing
30.  17.05 BraydenTheCuber
31.  17.11 freshcuber.de
32.  17.62 ichcubegern
33.  18.62 lumes2121
34.  19.04 jason3141
35.  21.40 [email protected]
36.  21.99 nevinscph
37.  33.50 thomas.sch
38.  1:13.42 teehee_elan


*Megaminx*(42)
1.  47.35 thecubingwizard
2.  47.72 NewoMinx
3.  53.14 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  54.49 BrianJ
5.  55.24 JackPfeifer
6.  56.74 Luke Garrett
7.  57.83 OriginalUsername
8.  57.86 Lim Hung
9.  58.73 MCuber
10.  1:02.94 CubicOreo
11.  1:03.92 cuberkid10
12.  1:05.80 Cooki348
13.  1:08.20 Fred Lang
14.  1:09.58 FaLoL
15.  1:14.33 BigBoyMicah
16.  1:14.74 DGCubes
17.  1:14.82 ichcubegern
18.  1:16.26 Triangles_are_cubers
19.  1:16.34 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:17.73 JoXCuber
21.  1:18.72 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  1:24.50 Logan
23.  1:25.15 Valken
24.  1:30.94 ngmh
25.  1:32.01 jacob.cubing
26.  1:37.85 nevinscph
27.  1:40.66 NathanaelCubes
28.  1:42.18 swankfukinc
29.  1:47.41 MilanDas
30.  1:52.49 BraydenTheCuber
31.  1:57.39 PingPongCuber
32.  2:04.01 Liam Wadek
33.  2:05.01 [email protected]
34.  2:13.41 BenChristman1
35.  2:14.71 FLS99
36.  2:37.12 One Wheel
37.  3:31.71 wearephamily1719
38.  3:50.01 freshcuber.de
39.  4:01.95 sporteisvogel
40.  4:05.01 Sitina
41.  4:25.48 teehee_elan
42.  6:23.73 [email protected]


*Pyraminx*(80)
1.  2.62 DGCubes
2.  2.64 parkertrager
3.  2.65 jason3141


Spoiler



4.  2.67 tJardigradHe
5.  2.87 Abhi
6.  2.90 JackPfeifer
7.  3.13 Olexandr Seniuk
8.  3.15 Awder
9.  3.57 Cooki348
10.  3.77 TommyC
11.  3.87 Legomanz
11.  3.87 Chris Van Der Brink
13.  3.92 SebastianCarrillo
14.  3.99 Logan
15.  4.06 OriginalUsername
16.  4.08 Ghost Cuber
16.  4.08 Rafaello
18.  4.12 Sean Hartman
19.  4.23 CubicOreo
20.  4.40 V.Kochergin
21.  4.42 NewoMinx
22.  4.43 BradenTheMagician
23.  4.58 BigBoyMicah
24.  4.64 Rubadcar
25.  4.78 Jaime CG
26.  4.88 VIBE_ZT
27.  4.97 smackbadatskewb
28.  5.04 BrianJ
28.  5.04 dollarstorecubes
30.  5.05 JoXCuber
31.  5.06 jacob.cubing
32.  5.18 cuberkid10
33.  5.23 NathanaelCubes
34.  5.25 Liam Wadek
35.  5.42 MCuber
36.  5.45 Torch
37.  5.50 Lim Hung
38.  5.79 Luke Garrett
39.  5.88 G2013
40.  5.98 MattP98
41.  6.12 FaLoL
42.  6.18 BraydenTheCuber
43.  6.48 trav1
44.  6.71 Antto Pitkänen
45.  6.72 ichcubegern
46.  6.86 Rollercoasterben
47.  6.90 Kit Clement
48.  6.91 PingPongCuber
49.  7.03 Triangles_are_cubers
50.  7.04 ngmh
51.  7.15 MilanDas
52.  7.17 fun at the joy
53.  7.18 [email protected]
54.  7.44 Aleksandar Dukleski
55.  7.50 lumes2121
56.  7.80 Nutybaconator
57.  7.89 Jaycubes
58.  8.14 Alpha cuber
59.  8.28 RandomPerson84
60.  8.31 oliver sitja sichel
61.  8.62 Jmuncuber
62.  8.82 BenChristman1
62.  8.82 Ian Pang
64.  9.27 ok cuber
65.  10.11 SonofRonan
66.  10.61 FLS99
67.  10.79 teehee_elan
68.  11.95 toinou06cubing
69.  12.50 Jacck
70.  13.13 nevinscph
71.  13.37 LittleLumos
72.  13.43 Schmizee
73.  13.60 freshcuber.de
74.  14.67 sporteisvogel
74.  14.67 Hunter Eric Deardurff
76.  15.55 thomas.sch
77.  16.11 One Wheel
78.  21.48 [email protected]
79.  21.95 J2Cubed
80.  DNF wearephamily1719


*Square-1*(59)
1.  7.64 JackPfeifer
2.  8.76 mrsniffles01
3.  10.22 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  11.76 BrianJ
5.  12.04 BradyCubes08
6.  12.41 Jaime CG
7.  12.58 BradenTheMagician
8.  12.86 TommyC
9.  13.34 GTGil
10.  13.92 cuberkid10
11.  14.00 Manatee 10235
12.  14.40 ichcubegern
13.  14.98 jason3141
14.  15.34 Sean Hartman
15.  16.25 BraydenTheCuber
16.  16.27 DonovanTheCool
17.  16.48 NathanaelCubes
18.  16.64 NewoMinx
19.  16.85 oliver sitja sichel
20.  16.86 Lim Hung
21.  16.90 Logan
22.  17.11 Rollercoasterben
23.  17.25 Luke Garrett
24.  17.65 MCuber
25.  17.94 JoXCuber
26.  17.99 OriginalUsername
27.  18.21 parkertrager
27.  18.21 trav1
29.  19.03 Torch
30.  19.53 DGCubes
31.  19.83 Kit Clement
32.  19.90 VIBE_ZT
33.  20.75 Legomanz
34.  20.90 PingPongCuber
35.  22.31 MilanDas
36.  22.38 MattP98
37.  23.28 Valken
38.  23.75 CubicOreo
39.  24.66 abhijat
40.  25.67 u Cube
41.  27.10 SonofRonan
42.  29.80 fun at the joy
43.  30.06 lumes2121
44.  30.24 Rafaello
45.  30.70 ngmh
46.  31.77 Henry Lipka
47.  32.36 jacob.cubing
48.  35.85 Liam Wadek
49.  35.90 Schmizee
50.  38.41 BenChristman1
51.  41.37 nevinscph
52.  41.72 taco_schell
53.  52.11 teehee_elan
54.  56.09 FLS99
55.  57.06 Ian Pang
56.  1:01.23 [email protected]
57.  1:06.56 One Wheel
58.  1:27.29 filmip
59.  DNF wearephamily1719


*Skewb*(73)
1.  2.25 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.65 BradyCubes08
3.  2.79 riz3ndrr


Spoiler



4.  2.91 Rubadcar
5.  3.05 JackPfeifer
6.  3.14 Jaime CG
7.  3.27 Legomanz
8.  3.37 SebastianCarrillo
9.  3.55 Sean Hartman
10.  3.69 sascholeks
11.  3.79 N4Cubing
12.  4.15 Logan
13.  4.16 tJardigradHe
14.  4.17 OriginalUsername
15.  4.34 CubicOreo
16.  4.39 u Cube
17.  4.75 BrianJ
17.  4.75 Luke Garrett
19.  5.00 NewoMinx
20.  5.04 Lim Hung
21.  5.15 mhcubergamer
22.  5.16 VIBE_ZT
23.  5.36 BigBoyMicah
24.  5.38 JoXCuber
25.  5.46 cuberkid10
26.  5.50 Rollercoasterben
27.  5.53 MattP98
28.  5.54 Triangles_are_cubers
29.  5.55 ichcubegern
29.  5.55 jason3141
31.  5.57 Rafaello
32.  5.77 NathanaelCubes
33.  5.92 DGCubes
34.  6.04 V.Kochergin
35.  6.10 BradenTheMagician
36.  6.19 trav1
37.  6.34 MCuber
38.  6.40 Nutybaconator
39.  6.67 Torch
40.  7.04 lumes2121
41.  7.09 dollarstorecubes
42.  7.15 Liam Wadek
43.  7.28 jacob.cubing
44.  7.33 Aleksandar Dukleski
45.  7.37 Kit Clement
46.  7.73 fun at the joy
47.  7.93 Chris Van Der Brink
48.  7.96 MilanDas
49.  8.02 FaLoL
50.  8.11 ricey
51.  8.23 Coinman_
52.  8.24 oliver sitja sichel
53.  8.47 G2013
54.  9.28 [email protected]
55.  9.50 Schmizee
56.  9.56 ngmh
57.  9.71 BraydenTheCuber
58.  10.01 Jmuncuber
59.  10.90 wearephamily1719
60.  11.21 ok cuber
61.  11.30 toinou06cubing
62.  11.36 nevinscph
63.  12.63 DUDECUBER
64.  13.39 Hunter Eric Deardurff
65.  13.63 teehee_elan
66.  13.70 BenChristman1
67.  14.79 FLS99
68.  17.39 [email protected]
69.  18.04 freshcuber.de
70.  18.39 LittleLumos
71.  20.82 Jacck
72.  21.94 thomas.sch
73.  28.70 sporteisvogel


*Kilominx*(25)
1.  20.99 NewoMinx
2.  22.83 jaysammey777
3.  24.77 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  28.51 CubicOreo
5.  29.80 Logan
6.  30.09 ichcubegern
7.  30.34 BrianJ
8.  33.56 JoXCuber
9.  35.57 Lim Hung
10.  36.60 BradenTheMagician
11.  38.03 Kit Clement
12.  38.26 abhijat
13.  40.51 Sean Hartman
14.  42.57 jacob.cubing
15.  44.08 [email protected]
16.  46.39 Triangles_are_cubers
17.  47.94 Rafaello
18.  49.65 MattP98
19.  50.40 Valken
20.  51.35 Chris Van Der Brink
21.  1:04.32 BraydenTheCuber
22.  1:12.29 BenChristman1
23.  1:50.03 freshcuber.de
24.  2:49.16 teehee_elan
25.  2:51.28 [email protected]


*Mini Guildford*(18)
1.  3:43.53 cuberkid10
2.  3:54.30 Luke Garrett
3.  3:58.29 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  3:59.99 Lim Hung
5.  4:03.48 OriginalUsername
6.  4:33.34 ichcubegern
7.  4:38.86 DGCubes
8.  4:43.61 CubicOreo
9.  6:24.35 teehee_elan
10.  6:54.72 Triangles_are_cubers
11.  7:20.69 jacob.cubing
12.  7:35.69 oliver sitja sichel
13.  7:48.47 FLS99
14.  8:01.31 Chris Van Der Brink
15.  9:02.09 [email protected]
16.  11:12.45 ok cuber
17.  11:35.35 One Wheel
18.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*Redi Cube*(22)
1.  8.52 dollarstorecubes
2.  8.80 Chris Van Der Brink
3.  14.27 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  14.65 JoXCuber
5.  14.81 skewbercuber
6.  15.17 cuberkid10
7.  15.53 BradenTheMagician
8.  15.65 Kit Clement
9.  17.24 JackPfeifer
10.  17.42 Logan
11.  18.01 Sean Hartman
12.  20.27 Lim Hung
13.  20.34 ichcubegern
14.  22.90 jacob.cubing
15.  29.88 BenChristman1
16.  33.30 BraydenTheCuber
17.  35.24 ngmh
18.  37.27 FLS99
19.  42.41 freshcuber.de
20.  56.60 Jacck
21.  1:23.20 [email protected]
22.  DNF pizzacrust


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  28.96 DGCubes
2.  32.10 ichcubegern
3.  35.95 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  39.43 Sean Hartman
5.  43.47 CubicOreo
6.  44.46 JoXCuber
7.  45.07 Rafaello
8.  46.97 VIBE_ZT
9.  49.31 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  50.96 jacob.cubing
11.  1:24.10 BraydenTheCuber
12.  1:24.39 Jacck
13.  1:34.76 freshcuber.de
14.  1:49.96 Liam Wadek
15.  1:58.72 [email protected]


*15 Puzzle*(17)
1.  5.54 Ben Whitmore
2.  6.75 dphdmn
3.  7.87 gottagitgud


Spoiler



4.  11.09 Hunter Eric Deardurff
5.  19.80 begiuli65
6.  20.20 Lim Hung
7.  20.74 MattP98
8.  22.37 ichcubegern
9.  22.63 G2013
10.  25.86 Sean Hartman
11.  26.37 DGCubes
12.  31.67 freshcuber.de
13.  34.93 sporteisvogel
14.  36.48 jacob.cubing
15.  49.20 MatsBergsten
16.  1:07.03 BraydenTheCuber
17.  DNF bgcatfan


*Speed Fewest Moves*(9)
1.  44.87 Kit Clement
2.  45.80 Bogdan
3.  53.88 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  62.33 FLS99
5.  DNF MilanDas
5.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
5.  DNF Rafaello
5.  DNF Triangles_are_cubers
5.  DNF Sean Hartman


*Mirror Blocks*(16)
1.  23.13 ichcubegern
2.  23.39 BradenTheMagician
3.  23.83 Valken


Spoiler



4.  27.79 CubicOreo
5.  39.06 MattP98
6.  42.56 fun at the joy
7.  50.62 JoXCuber
8.  53.96 DGCubes
9.  55.73 FLS99
10.  1:07.87 jacob.cubing
11.  1:19.00 BenChristman1
12.  1:27.42 MilanDas
13.  1:41.06 BraydenTheCuber
14.  1:52.57 Sean Hartman
15.  1:54.99 freshcuber.de
16.  5:44.69 [email protected]


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  2:41.28 Kit Clement
2.  4:10.51 DGCubes
3.  4:24.91 jacob.cubing


*Contest results*(178)
1.  1095 Sean Hartman
2.  1083 Lim Hung
3.  1009 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  992 JackPfeifer
5.  967 ichcubegern
6.  925 cuberkid10
7.  895 OriginalUsername
8.  848 CubicOreo
9.  824 DGCubes
10.  814 Logan
11.  788 Luke Garrett
12.  770 BrianJ
13.  762 jason3141
14.  691 NathanaelCubes
15.  690 Valken
16.  686 BradenTheMagician
17.  681 BraydenTheCuber
18.  654 NewoMinx
19.  645 TommyC
20.  614 BigBoyMicah
21.  601 MilanDas
22.  585 thecubingwizard
23.  564 jacob.cubing
24.  556 V.Kochergin
25.  555 FaLoL
26.  553 MattP98
27.  548 dollarstorecubes
28.  523 Kit Clement
29.  515 nevinscph
30.  512 MCuber
31.  509 Liam Wadek
32.  500 Jaime CG
33.  499 G2013
34.  479 Aleksandar Dukleski
34.  479 Legomanz
36.  477 BradyCubes08
37.  466 tJardigradHe
38.  464 fun at the joy
39.  457 DonovanTheCool
40.  450 Torch
41.  436 Rafaello
42.  434 Nutybaconator
43.  433 FLS99
44.  427 RandomPerson84
45.  421 smackbadatskewb
46.  416 riz3ndrr
47.  414 wuque man
48.  401 ngmh
49.  389 Chris Van Der Brink
50.  379 Rubadcar
51.  366 VIBE_ZT
52.  348 lumes2121
53.  341 Triangles_are_cubers
54.  324 u Cube
54.  324 [email protected]
56.  316 Cooki348
57.  314 SebastianCarrillo
58.  303 ExultantCarn
59.  300 Rollercoasterben
60.  294 oliver sitja sichel
61.  272 trav1
61.  272 xyzzy
63.  270 HendrikW
64.  266 mihnea3000
64.  266 Manatee 10235
66.  263 Keroma12
67.  259 jaysammey777
68.  257 revaldoah
68.  257 VJW
70.  256 abunickabhi
70.  256 Zubin Park
72.  254 BenChristman1
72.  254 swankfukinc
74.  246 Ian Pang
75.  239 gottagitgud
76.  237 parkertrager
77.  229 MarixPix
78.  228 Keenan Johnson
79.  224 KingCanyon
80.  221 Coinman_
81.  217 PingPongCuber
82.  209 teehee_elan
83.  203 Fred Lang
84.  202 toinou06cubing
85.  190 LittleLumos
86.  189 20luky3
86.  189 Hunter Eric Deardurff
88.  187 Olexandr Seniuk
89.  186 One Wheel
89.  186 freshcuber.de
91.  185 begiuli65
92.  183 Sir E Brum
93.  174 [email protected]
94.  172 Samuel Kevin
95.  168 MatsBergsten
96.  167 trangium
97.  162 Abhi
98.  160 KingTim96
98.  160 Aadil- ali
98.  160 Schmizee
101.  159 wearephamily1719
101.  159 Cubing5life
103.  158 Jmuncuber
104.  152 Jacck
105.  143 SonofRonan
105.  143 mhcubergamer
107.  142 Milesb95
107.  142 d2polld
109.  141 Henry Lipka
110.  136 Michael DeLaRosa
110.  136 ican97
110.  136 mista
113.  135 Koen van Aller
114.  133 ProStar
115.  132 Alpha cuber
116.  130 ok cuber
117.  127 abhijat
118.  126 sporteisvogel
119.  123 N4Cubing
120.  121 thatkid
120.  121 Antto Pitkänen
122.  120 drpfisherman
122.  120 typeman5
124.  118 speedcube.insta
125.  117 filmip
126.  116 asacuber
127.  110 Laura
128.  104 UnknownCanvas
129.  103 John Benwell
130.  101 [email protected]
131.  94 Insert---Name
132.  90 Petri Krzywacki
133.  88 elliottk_
134.  85 taco_schell
134.  85 pizzacrust
136.  84 Moreno van Rooijen
136.  84 thomas.sch
138.  82 danvie
139.  75 Awder
139.  75 PratikKhannaSkewb
139.  75 pjk
142.  71 DUDECUBER
143.  69 [email protected]
143.  69 topppits
145.  67 Ghost Cuber
146.  66 sascholeks
147.  62 mrsniffles01
148.  58 bgcatfan
149.  55 GTGil
149.  55 Mike3451
151.  53 Kal-Flo
152.  51 skewbercuber
153.  45 PikachuPlayz_MC
154.  43 Jrg
155.  41 ricey
156.  39 TipsterTrickster
157.  37 CrispyCubing
158.  35 SmallTownCuber
159.  33 Josh_
160.  26 Jaycubes
160.  26 I'm A Cuber
162.  24 cubingmom2
163.  23 Cale S
164.  22 Sebastien
165.  20 RyuKagamine
165.  20 Silky
165.  20 Ben Whitmore
168.  19 MarkA64
168.  19 dphdmn
170.  18 linus.sch
170.  18 Sitina
172.  16 WoowyBaby
173.  15 FinnTheCuber
173.  15 Bogdan
175.  14 EngineeringBrian
176.  13 J2Cubed
177.  7 skewby_cuber
178.  6 SolidJoltBlue


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2020)

178 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 169!

That means our winner this week (tiebreak based on order in list) is *dphdmn!* Congratulations!!


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> 8.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) thecubingwizard
> 8.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) Sean Hartman
> 8.  DNF (34, DNS, DNS) filmip
> 8.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) MilanDas
> 8.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) Logan


This is sad.


Mike Hughey said:


> Results for week 22: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, Lim Hung, and JoXCuber!
> 
> *2x2x2*(120)
> 1.  1.21 Legomanz
> ...


Actually what happened to @thembldlord?


----------



## edgymove (Jun 3, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Yeah, pretty realistic, I got sub 1 minute averages using beginner method after a couple of weeks.


ah alright, then I seem not to fake my solves  I find myself to be more a cube collector than a speedsolver so I'm just happy to be capable of solving the cubes I own, I think my goal for 3x3 solving is just to be sub 30 seconds sometime, maybe I want to even get faster once I reached this goal but currently I'm happy with trying out different cubes, puzzles and techniques


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

edgymove said:


> ah alright, then I seem not to fake my solves  I find myself to be more a cube collector than a speedsolver so I'm just happy to be capable of solving the cubes I own, I think my goal for 3x3 solving is just to be sub 30 seconds sometime, maybe I want to even get faster once I reached this goal but currently I'm happy with trying out different cubes, puzzles and techniques


Yeah, I'm like that too. I would recommend checking out the Square-1. Seems impossible at first, but ends up not being that hard.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 19, 2020)

ALEX MORANPLAY OK said:


> iujuj


Lol he finally replied to my comment on his 6.xx solve video about his WCA ID.
ALEX MORANPLAY OK
8 hours ago
FAVOR DE NO COMENTAR MENSAJES CON SPAM EN ESTE CANAL, SI VUELVE A HACER SPAM EN ESTE CANAL SU USUARIO SERA BLOQUEADO DE ESTE Y OBTENDRÁ UNA LLAMADA DE ATENCION POR INCUMPLIR LAS NORMAS DE YOUTUBE, GRACIAS POR LEER
ALEX MORANPLAY OK
8 hours ago
PLEASE DO NOT COMMENT MESSAGES WITH SPAM ON THIS CHANNEL, IF YOU SPAM AGAIN ON THIS CHANNEL YOUR USER WILL BE BLOCKED FROM THIS AND YOU WILL GET A WARNING CALL FOR BREACHING YOUTUBE RULES, THANKS FOR READING

Lol he can speak English, and avoids giving his ID.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 19, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Lol he finally replied to my comment on his 6.xx solve video about his WCA ID.
> ALEX MORANPLAY OK
> 8 hours ago
> FAVOR DE NO COMENTAR MENSAJES CON SPAM EN ESTE CANAL, SI VUELVE A HACER SPAM EN ESTE CANAL SU USUARIO SERA BLOQUEADO DE ESTE Y OBTENDRÁ UNA LLAMADA DE ATENCION POR INCUMPLIR LAS NORMAS DE YOUTUBE, GRACIAS POR LEER
> ...



That warning is BS, he can block you but not from his channel(I don't think). And what you asked wasn't breaking any YT rules


----------



## brododragon (Jun 20, 2020)

Spam with bots! SPAM WITH BOTS! SPPPPPAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM WWWIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTHHHHH BBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTSSSSS!!!


----------

